# Everlance App



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

I've been driving for about 2 months and I have been using the Everlance app to track my driving. It gives the standard IRS deduction. 

What else should I be keeping track of? Should I be logging all gas receipts, or is that included int he IRS formulation?

Any other advice?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

djangoswango said:


> I've been driving for about 2 months and I have been using the Everlance app to track my driving. It gives the standard IRS deduction.
> 
> What else should I be keeping track of? Should I be logging all gas receipts, or is that included int he IRS formulation?
> 
> Any other advice?


Haven't tried that app....is it free?


----------



## djangoswango (Mar 10, 2015)

yup


----------



## Trezeo (Aug 8, 2016)

Do you also use an accountant?


----------



## Subjugator (Jun 22, 2016)

Primary best method is mileage deduction. You get more out of it. But you have to choose in your first year which way you want to go whether it's maint costs depreciations and gas or standard mileage deduction. Route. There's some info on it on its website about it all.


----------

